# Benchmade Knives



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been itching lately to get me a good folder so I finally ordered a BM 940 Osbourne after reading a ton of great reviews. Does anyone here own that knife? I know there's plenty of BM owners here, how would you rate the overall quality of your knife...worth the extra money? Also wanted to show this knife I've had for a while, my ex girlfriend found it in the park. It's an automatic and man this blade comes out with authority. Can anyone identify its maker? All that it says is USA and some number, possibly an issue number for military. The paratrooper looking symbol on blade will hopefully get me an answer but I've yet to see or find that symbol online.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I have one and it is a great knife. Probably the best knife overall they make if you were to have a poll among BM owners. I'm not a huge fan of the S30V steel in BM knives. Not sure on the hardness but Spyderco S30V is better IMO. Benchmade makes great knives


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

i own two and my son owns four we swear by them


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Benchmade makes a good knife depending on the class. They have multiple classes of knives, gold ( limited edition), black ( military/ police), blue ( standard) and red( cheap Chinese made). Stay away from the red class unless you are looking for a beater knife that you don't care what happens to it. I own two benchmadeknives and was happy with them. I currently run Zero Tolerance 301ST it's beefy and worth the money.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

NOPD took my auto open away from me. I was in cuffs and in no position to argue about it. Lol. They let me go and kept my knife.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

nolabama said:


> NOPD took my auto open away from me. I was in cuffs and in no position to argue about it. Lol. They let me go and kept my knife.


That sucks. That's gotta be the stupidest law. What f$&king difference between auto and assisted...0.005 seconds. We have same law.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> i own two and my son owns four we swear by them


Which models?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

....


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Walked over to a plumber to borrow a knife, he say's sure, he continue to state "I never met an electrician with-out a knife". I said well you hadn't met me yet either.

I can't hold on to a knife. I've bought and lost another one! ...


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

ampman said:


> i own two and my son owns four we swear by them


Its funny how different folks are, I don't own any knifes like that and have no idea why I would need one.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Its funny how different folks are, I don't own any knifes like that and have no idea why I would need one.


Are you one of those "knifes are weapons", guys?

In these days of everything being blister-packed as an anti-pilferage measure, a knife I find is essential.

It is my preferred letter opener.



.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Need the hook shape for stripping large wire.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Ionspot said:


> Are you one of those "knifes are weapons", guys?
> .


:laughing:

No, I just don't know why I would need one. I don't have any problem with others having one or a thousand. 




> In these days of everything being blister-packed as an anti-pilferage measure, a knife I find is essential.


To me using a knife like that to open a blister pack is an accident waiting to happen but for sure to each their own. 



> It is my preferred letter opener.


I use my fingers.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I use my knife to pick my teeth and occasionally dry shave my face. It leaves a nice rough finish and still allows me to strike a match off my cheek for a hand rolled cigarette.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, everyone is definitely different. I personally feel nude without a knife on me. Every rare instant that I forget it, I need it, which is literally everyday. Knives are just one if those things, kind of like watches. Some have to have one and others can do just fine without.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Knives are just one if those things, kind of like watches. Some have to have one and others can do just fine without.


Great way to put it, enjoy you new knife.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Its funny how different folks are, I don't own any knifes like that and have no idea why I would need one.


then you don't need one


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Which models?












Don't know the model numbers


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> I can't hold on to a knife. I've bought and lost another one! ...


You and me both buddy, I lose knives like my kids lose their homework. I probably go through between 5-10 knives a year. Doesn't matter if they are nice knives or cheapo Chinese garbage, I lose them under houses, above ceilings, in peoples kitchens, inside panels....it can't hold onto them, so I cant bring myself to spend anything more than $20 on them.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> Don't know the model numbers


Nice! I definitely see a bunch of Griptillians.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Nice! I definitely see a bunch of Griptillians.


yea we both have one ,the upper left is an auto assist , the bottom right one i have had for around 12 years


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

I have the Benchmade 551. I think I got it for around $90 2 years ago and have got more than my money's worth put of it. It opens and closes smoothly and the blade takes a good edge. Last week, unfortunately, I dropped it and a small piece chipped off the tip. It still works fine though.

I take that thing everywhere I can, except work. I try to be prepared and I use the thing a lot every day.

For work I just use a razor knife, one of the many reasons being I don't want to lose my good knife in someone's attic...


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

m.b.0331 said:


> I have the Benchmade 551. I think I got it for around $90 2 years ago and have got more than my money's worth put of it. It opens and closes smoothly and the blade takes a good edge. Last week, unfortunately, I dropped it and a small piece chipped off the tip. It still works fine though. I take that thing everywhere I can, except work. I try to be prepared and I use the thing a lot every day. For work I just use a razor knife, one of the many reasons being I don't want to lose my good knife in someone's attic...


Good by pointy tip, hello new flat head! I did the same thing with my SOG Flash2 that I've been carrying around for years. I have to say, the knife has taken a beating as I've used and abused it on a daily basis, partly due to not really appreciating it since I bought it from a crackhead for $5 brand new. For $40-50 bucks it's well worth it IMHO.


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

GEORGE D said:


> Good by pointy tip, hello new flat head! I did the same thing with my SOG Flash2 that I've been carrying around for years. I have to say, the knife has taken a beating as I've used and abused it on a daily basis, partly due to not really appreciating it since I bought it from a crackhead for $5 brand new. For $40-50 bucks it's well worth it IMHO.


I'm surprised I've had this knife this long without losing it or having any worse damage to it. I recently found a new use for it, too: bottle opener.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I love the Griptillian. Love the tight lock-up.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

m.b.0331 said:


> I have the Benchmade 551. I think I got it for around $90 2 years ago and have got more than my money's worth put of it. It opens and closes smoothly and the blade takes a good edge. Last week, unfortunately, I dropped it and a small piece chipped off the tip. It still works fine though.
> 
> I take that thing everywhere I can, except work. I try to be prepared and I use the thing a lot every day.
> 
> For work I just use a razor knife, one of the many reasons being I don't want to lose my good knife in someone's attic...


Benchmade will replace the blade for 25 dollars I think they will also sharpen/repair for free just pay return postage


----------



## m.b.0331 (Sep 25, 2013)

ampman said:


> Benchmade will replace the blade for 25 dollars I think they will also sharpen/repair for free just pay return postage


I may look into blade replacement. I like to sharpen my own, though. Definititely not as good as a pro, but it gets the job done.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Got it yesterday, I'm really impressed with it! Solid as a rock.


----------



## SEREMan2000 (Aug 29, 2011)

The 940 is a sweet blade. The modified tan to blade is a great looking design. I'm not crazy about the aircraft aluminum handle. Wish they made it with different handles as a sprint run.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Got it yesterday, I'm really impressed with it! Solid as a rock.
> 
> View attachment 31048


that is a work of art


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, I hope this satisfies my sudden knife addiction. Got this puppy on eBay for around $50 less then retail. The blade is assisted and man does it jump out. Razor sharp too.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Ok, I hope this satisfies my sudden knife addiction. Got this puppy on eBay for around $50 less then retail. The blade is assisted and man does it jump out. Razor sharp too.


You can never have enough knives or guns


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> You can never have enough knives or guns


Haven't dabbled into guns yet. All I have is an older tauras 38 revolver my dad gave me. Not financially ready for that addiction to start !


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> Haven't dabbled into guns yet. All I have is an older tauras 38 revolver my dad gave me. Not financially ready for that addiction to start !


I hear there is a tool addiction also


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

ampman said:


> I hear there is a tool addiction also


Uh oh, I better not take on working, then I'd get addicted to tools for sure.


----------

